# seguro/ seguro que



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

¿se dice:  Seguro que voy mañana....o.... Seguro voy mañana?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Tonerl

Seguro (de) que voy mañana !

LG


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias, ¿en serio?


Encuentro tantos ejemplos en Google que ponen seguro/ seguro que. Creo que las dos formas son coloquiales, no?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## ayuda?

*A mi parecer, sirven todas las dos frases:*
Seguro que voy mañana.
*De *seguro voy mañana. 

=A ver que dicen los de más foreros de habla española.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Sé que se dice: estoy seguro de que...

pero en la frase "Seguro de que voy" suena un poco raro.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

1.  seguro que voy mañana ~ es steht fest / es ist sicher / es ist 100%, dass ich morgen (hin-)gehe

2. estoy seguro/-a de que voy mañana - ich bin mir (dessen) sicher, dass ich morgen (hin-)gehe

3. seguro voy mañana - (ganz) sicher / sicherlich gehe ich morgen (hin)

En (1) y (2) _seguro_ es adjetivo, en cambio, en (3) es adverbio (=seguramente).

Saludos,


----------

